# Chrome plating in pa



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello. I'm looking for a recommendation on where to have the taillight bezels repaired and plated for my 69. I'm in Pennsylvania. I'm not interested in the repos, which are plastic. Thank you


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Hi, 

I have used N.E.L. Metal Restorations, they are in Philly. FWIW getting any part re-plated is not cheap. I remember I brought the front bumper of my 1967 GTO to him and he wrote a series of numbers on it like '1180' and I asked him if that was some tracking number I was being assigned and he said no, that's the cost to restore! For the bumper, I bought an aftermarket for $400, cannot tell the difference. For some of the stuff where after market fit was an issue, I had him restore. Good luck.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks. Yes I've been down this road before., But I was living in Florida and used a company called space coast plating. I restored a 67 Dodge charger which has a very large amount of pot metal trim. Nightmare. Lol. Thanks


----------



## RMTZ67 (Mar 12, 2011)

*chroming*



greenjudge69 said:


> Hello. I'm looking for a recommendation on where to have the taillight bezels repaired and plated for my 69. I'm in Pennsylvania. I'm not interested in the repos, which are plastic. Thank you


 I am in new mexico and just sent off my intake valley pan to chrome this last sunday. A guy comes to abq. nm once a month (last sunday of the month) takes it to el paso then brings it the following month. He charged me $130 for the top side only on my valley pan. He has done a lot of stuff for me over a 10 yr period. if I had to guess it would cost $300 pair. I think pot metal is more expensive. He does nice work. If your interested And aren't in a big hurry I would be willing to help you out if you dont find no one else.


----------



## greenjudge69 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you. I'm going to try to find someone a little closer to home, but I'll keep that in mind. Thanks again


----------

